# Lima - fotos del hi5



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Bueno estaba viendo el hi5 y ahora hay una nota de fotos o no se que. Vi que habia fotos de Peru y las puse para que vean.

Estas fotos son de un tal Andres y los links son directos al hi5 en cada foto:


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Me gusto la ultima foto, la catedral de lima desde un nuevo angulo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes fotos, especialmente la ultima !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

bakanes las fotossss


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

wena las fotos. jejeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi también me gustó la última.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

me gustó la última foto tambien


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

coincido con varios, tambien me gusto la ultima!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

estan bien chvres las fotos!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

la septima y la ultima


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*barrios populares de lima*

fotos de la distintas a lo visto:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

PERDON.....ES LA PLAZA DE HUANUCO


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*huginho*

no estoy tanto asi de acuerdo con la ultima foto es decir siempre presentan las mismas fotos de limas eso todo mundo lo conoce y creo yo que uno se cansa de ver las mismas fotos , quizas se vea mas interesante mostrando lugares desconocidos.


----------

